# Wood lathe vs. metal lathe



## CKormann (Jan 8, 2016)

I am thinking of switching to a metal lathe to make kitless pens. I know it is not required but I would really like to have the extra precision, plus I want to turn metal pens.

I would love to hear opinions on the pros and cons.

Should I make the switch, I am currently interested in a Sherline CNC lathe. Certainly having a CNC lathe helps with precision, but is it necessary? Will a non-CNC metal lathe serve the same purpose?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## pbrad1313 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Metal Lathe*

I use a metal lathe for all non-wood turnings. I had a couple acrylics blow out using a wood lath. Since I started using a metal lathe they all turn out perfect.
Mine is a basic mini from Harbor Freight. I think a CNC is overkill and takes away some of the pleasure of turning. I also use it to make my own bushings.
Little Machine Shop in Pasadena has all types of accessories for small lathes.


----------



## KenV (Jan 8, 2016)

CNC makes the process repeatable, but the programmer still needs to know the feedpath, feed rate, speeds, etc.   

Still need to learn machine tools and processes and CNC adds on.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 8, 2016)

Lots of us that make kitless have metal lathes.  THe one advantage of cnc over a std metal lathe is contour.  IF you already know how to program it or have the software to do what you need to do, You can make curved profiles for your parts without having to do them by hand. If you have steppers that have dual shafts you can put handwheels on the back and do it either way.


----------



## CKormann (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks guys, all of that is very helpful. One more question. For those using a metal lathe, do you also use a mill for drilling or are you able to drill on the lathe?

Chris


----------



## magpens (Jan 10, 2016)

I drill my blanks on the lathe.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 10, 2016)

I drill on the lathe.  I prefer to use a collet chuck when I do but the std 3 jaw will work


----------



## CKormann (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks again, guys.

Chris


----------



## farmer (Jan 10, 2016)

*the right metal lathe*



CKormann said:


> Thanks again, guys.
> 
> Chris



Large  spindle bore, built in indexer, 110 ac, you can pick it up with one hand.
You can mount live cutters . 

Large bore headstock


----------



## CKormann (Jan 14, 2016)

That's pretty cool, Mike.


----------



## farmer (Jan 16, 2016)

*Lathes*



CKormann said:


> That's pretty cool, Mike.


 
You need to know how to write a file for a cnc  BEFORE you buy one ...

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...332F381245BFCBCB97C5332F381245BFC&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## CKormann (Jan 17, 2016)

farmer said:


> CKormann said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty cool, Mike.
> ...


----------



## low_48 (Jan 18, 2016)

farmer said:


> CKormann said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty cool, Mike.
> ...



I ran a 5 axis, 5'x10'x3'Z Motionmaster CNC for 12 years and never wrote a single line of code. Programs with 100,000+ lines of code. The post processor was written by Motionmaster, and the software did the rest.


----------



## farmer (Jan 31, 2016)

*Cnc*



low_48 said:


> farmer said:
> 
> 
> > CKormann said:
> ...




I don't have 20k for software like that...........
Nor can I afford to hire a programmer.
Actually I couldn't afford to go to school on how to learn to operate a CNC and or write my own files.

I only have a few files that I use over and over, 80% of everything I cut is a new file.
If I had to hire someone to write my lines of code I my as well close the doors.
The guys that work from their garages cant afford to have these files wrote for them.


----------



## low_48 (Jan 31, 2016)

farmer said:


> low_48 said:
> 
> 
> > farmer said:
> ...



$20,000 is the cheapest you have found? Have you looked at Aspire? Not everyone has to learn to write G code. There are other options out there, and even a few free options show up on a search. I've never used free, so I can't give a recommendation.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 31, 2016)

Aspire from what I see on the website is not 4 or 5 axis Cam software.  its a 3d Cad/Cam software program.
The 4th and 5th axis add considerably to the cost.


----------



## low_48 (Jan 31, 2016)

mredburn said:


> Aspire from what I see on the website is not 4 or 5 axis Cam software.  its a 3d Cad/Cam software program.
> The 4th and 5th axis add considerably to the cost.



Is farmer using 4 or 5 axis? From what I read, Aspire supports wrapped 4 axis machining.


Toolpaths

Material Setup
2D Production Profiling
Fast and Efficient Pocketing – optimizes
use of 2 tools
Drilling
Precision V-Carving
Raised Prism Machining
Fluting Toolpaths - Ramp in/out
Efficient Texture Toolpath
Auto-Inlay Toolpaths
3D Roughing and Finishing
High Quality Toolpath Preview
Estimated Machining Times
Toolpath Tiling – Divides toolpaths to fit material or machine limits
Toolpath Templates
Form Tools - custom shaped cutter profiles
Wrapped Rotary Axis Toolpaths
Production Plate Engraving
Quick Engrave for diamond drag tools
Merged Toolpath
Create Job Sheet


----------



## farmer (Feb 5, 2016)

low_48 said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > Aspire from what I see on the website is not 4 or 5 axis Cam software.  its a 3d Cad/Cam software program.
> ...




3 axis CNC Wood router with a taig lathe mounted on the 3 axis CNC.
The Taig lathe DOESNT Have Stepper motor mounted on it.

I use the Lathe/ CNC combo to the tapers on Pool cues and Cue shafts.

I have not ever wrote a file for a 4 axis machine..

I have CAM/BAM, Mach 3 and Mach 3 Addon's  Aspire Photo carve.
I have one other software that I use to load a 2d image in and then pull then edit the image to a 3D image.

My main interests in CNC's is to do something like this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqkZ4DRQnsE


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 5, 2016)

Shawn made that switch...he's making awesome!


Scott (check out Watch Art) B


----------

